# Physio or Chiropractor - Paphos area



## beth5 (Nov 23, 2015)

A previous thread refers to Dr. Nikos Erodotou in the Paphos area. Does anyone know if he is still practising? I need physio and acupunture services. Many thanks.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

We use Debra bailey in tala she is very good


----------



## beth5 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

I had two slipped discs--Nicos had me walking ok in three sessions.


----------



## beth5 (Nov 23, 2015)

Great, thank you.


----------



## beth5 (Nov 23, 2015)

Cefalu said:


> I had two slipped discs--Nicos had me walking ok in three sessions.


Hi, do you have recent contact details?

Many thanks.


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

beth5 said:


> A previous thread refers to Dr. Nikos Erodotou in the Paphos area. Does anyone know if he is still practising? I need physio and acupunture services. Many thanks.


Oh yes, he's in business. He's great.


----------



## beth5 (Nov 23, 2015)

Cefalu said:


> Oh yes, he's in business. He's great.


Thank you. Do you have his contact details and address?
Many thanks.


----------

